# Slingbox Remote Issue



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

I've just setup my Slingbox Solo after having it sit awhile. While using the iPad app I'm having trouble accessing my recorded programs. The TiVo button on the virtual remote isn't functioning. It looks like it may be grayed out.

Has anyone had a similar issue? Is there a simple fix? The channel and info buttons are working fine.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 2, 2012)

I had the same issue-it is a problem with the default virtual remote not sending the right IR signal. You need to go into the setup screen for your slingbox (access it at slingbox.com from your home computer) and manually select your remote. I have a TiVo HD XL series three and both the HD XL and series 3 remotes had grayed-out TiVo(DVR) buttons at the top of the remote when i tried them out. The one that worked for me was further down the list-there are 5 additional 'generic' (I forget the precise term but you'll see them as 1 through 5 are in parentheses) series three options in a row and option #5 worked for me. It also fixed the same issue with the desktop player.


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks, that helped.

Have you found much of a difference with the IR speed options? I'm currently using the default Medium setting.


----------



## Eamus Catuli (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks! Glad I found this thread. Yup, Series 3 #5 does the trick.


----------



## larrynj460 (Oct 10, 2012)

Davey Jones said:


> I had the same issue-it is a problem with the default virtual remote not sending the right IR signal. You need to go into the setup screen for your slingbox (access it at slingbox.com from your home computer) and manually select your remote. I have a TiVo HD XL series three and both the HD XL and series 3 remotes had grayed-out TiVo(DVR) buttons at the top of the remote when i tried them out. The one that worked for me was further down the list-there are 5 additional 'generic' (I forget the precise term but you'll see them as 1 through 5 are in parentheses) series three options in a row and option #5 worked for me. It also fixed the same issue with the desktop player.


Thank you, thank you, thank you. I recently cut the cord and replaced my Scientific Atlanta boxes with a new TIVO Premiere. I just wasted an hour trying to figure out why I could not see the TIVO button on my iphone. On the computer, I see a full remote, so it's not an issue. When I changed my setup as you suggested to option #5 on the TIVO setup, I get a DVR button on the iPhone which functions as the TIVO button so I can access my recorded shows. I hope someone from Sling reads this and corrects the bug in the Tivo Premiere Setup. Thank you again.


----------



## Eamus Catuli (Aug 9, 2010)

From the Premiere/Pro-HD thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9393385#post9393385

Haven't tried it yet but I will.


----------

